# Squirrel hunting with my pride catapult



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Powered shown here by 3/4 straight cut gold with 38 cal lead is unreal went in his ribcage and came out his chest.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great shot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really like that 3/8 inch lead ... it seems to be the ticket for you.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shot!


----------

